# Video clip



## ScotiaLass (8 Jul 2014)

Can you upload a (very short) video clip (.MOV) to the site direct?
I tried but 'computer says no' <koff>


----------



## stephec (8 Jul 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Can you upload a (very short) video clip (.MOV) to the site direct?
> I tried but 'computer says no' <koff>


 
Can you stick it on somewhere like Flickr and post a link to it, or would you rather not make it quite so public?

Having said that though, if you post it direct to here I don't think there would be a way to stop someone saving it and posting it elsewhere.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jul 2014)

Or vimeo


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Can you upload a (very short) video clip (.MOV) to the site direct?
> I tried but 'computer says no' <koff>



Sorry, no, .mov files are not "playable" media files in terms of the forum software.

As suggested by @stephec and @ianrauk the easiest way to get it onto CC is to first upload it to one of the many video sharing sites and then embed it or link to it here.

CC supports embedding of media from *YouTube*, *Vimeo*, *Liveleak*, *Metacafe*, and *Dailymotion*.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

